# Open Range 5th Wheel



## eadald78 (Aug 30, 2011)

We purchased a 2010 35 ft fifth wheel last year.  Went right back to the dealership to replace the vinyl flooring because of a nail pop.  Used fifth wheel 4 times (total of 5 weeks) over the last year.  In August 2012, air-conditioning did not work, the drawer beside the stove fell apart, the lamp attached to the table between the lazy boy chairs fell apart, the the toilet paper holder came out of the wall.  The fifth wheel is in the shop again for the AC repair.  There is a 2-year warranty on the AC.  The AC manufacturer told our repair shop that it does not make AC units for trailers any longer.  However, they would pay for replacement up to the cost of the  unit.  We were told we would need to pay the difference if it is more.  This was our first new trailer, all our used ones never had a problem.  This was a very expensive trailer.  We have contacted Open Range to complain and are waiting for a response.  Anyone else have this problem?  Any advice? A dissatisfied customer


----------

